# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  رحلات جاليفر

## أحمد طه

*


العنوان : رحلات جاليفر
العنوان الأصلي (بالانجليزية: Gulliver's Travels
المؤلّف : جوناثان سويفت Jonathan Swift
تدور أحداث رواية "رحلات جليفر" التي كُتبت عام 1726 حول الرجل الإنجليزي ليمويل جليفر Lemuel Gulliver الذي يكتب عن رحلاته ومغامراته. عمل جاليفر كطبيب فوق سفينة تتجه إلى الشرق، لكنها غرقت بعد أن ارتطمت بصخرة، وأخذ يسبح حتى وصل مجهداً إلى شاطئ جزيرة ليليبوت حيث استغرق في نوم عميق. عندما استيقظ وجد نفسه مقيداً إلى الارض بعدد هائل من الخيوط القوية ومحاطاً بأقزام يحملون سهاماً وأقواساً.فيبدأ بالتجوال و الترحال و يزور جليفر العديد من الأماكن منها مدينة ليليبت Lilliput حيث يبلغ طول الأشخاص هناك ست بوصات؛ ومدينة بروبدنجناج Brobdingnag التي يسكنها عمالقة يبلغ طولهم سبعين قدماً؛ وبلاد هويهنهنمس Houyhnhnms حيث يسكنها خيول يتمتعون بالذكاء والصفات البشرية. اقرأ رواية "رحلات جليفر" وستصدر حكمك على مؤلف الرواية الكاتب الإنجليزي المعروف في هذا الوقت. فعلى سبيل المثال، ستعرف الكثير عن الحروب الأهلية في ليليبت Lilliput التي سببتها الخلافات بين Big-Endians، الذين يكسرون البيض المسلوق من طرفه الأكبر وأتباع الإمبراطور الذين يأمرون بكسر البيض من طرفه الأصغر. وتهدف هذه الرواية إلى توضيح الانشقاق الذي حدث عندما اختلف هنري الثامن مع الحكومة الكاثوليكية الرومانية.



الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
النص الأصلي (باللغة الانجليزية)
*

----------

